# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Πειραματικό επεξεργαστή με 48 πυρήνες επιδεικνύει η Intel

## ntrits

> Title: *Πειραματικό επεξεργαστή με 48 πυρήνες επιδεικνύει η Intel*
> Post by: *ice* on *16:59 03/12/2009* Κέντρο δεδομένων σε σμίκρυνση
> 
> Η Intel παρουσίασε το πρωτότυπο ενός τσιπ με 48 πυρήνες επεξεργασίας που θα μπορούσε, όπως εκτιμά, να αξιοποιηθεί σε προσωπικούς υπολογιστές με ανθρώπινη όραση και κατανόηση ομιλίας.
> 
> Στο πιο κοντινό μέλλον, βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του νέου επεξεργαστή SSC (Single-chip Cloud Computer, ή υπολογιστής νέφους μεμονωμένου τσιπ) θα αξιοποιηθούν σε επεξεργαστές 6 και 8 πυρήνων που θα φτάσουν στην αγορά εντός του 2010, ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία (οι περισσότεροι σύγχρονοι υπολογιστές βασίζονται σήμερα σε τσιπ των 2 ή 4 πυρήνων).
> 
> Το SSC περιλαμβάνει 24 «πλακίδια» των δύο πυρήνων, καθώς και ενσωματωμένο δίκτυο υψηλής ταχύτητας για τη μεταφορά δεδομένων μεταξύ των επιμέρους πυρήνων. Νέες τεχνολογίες διαχείρισης ισχύος περιορίζουν την κατανάλωση ρεύματος στα 25 έως 125 Watt.
> 
> ...


.

----------

